
Google Fiber’s biggest failure: ISP will turn service off in Louisville - deadmetheny
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/02/google-fiber-exits-louisville-after-shoddy-installs-left-exposed-wires-in-roads/
======
deadmetheny
It's finally happened, Google has brought their near-complete lack of user
support and eventual abandonment of services to the real world.

~~~
smileysteve
I'm pretty sure that At&t beat them to the punch when they oversubscribed
pppoe servers with dsl.

Or more recently, when the only hardwire internet you can get has 384kbps up
stream.

------
jjdusk
People are using Google for their ISP? Wow...

~~~
smileysteve
It's a valid option when the others are also content and advertising products,
or trying to sell your data. All with known horrible service.

~~~
beatgammit
And that's why I stick with my crappy municipal fiber. I pay more for less
bandwidth vs competitors, but my internet is very consistent (speed tests show
that I'm getting exactly the advertised speed) and my city is small enough
that I doubt they're competent enough to care about my data. I mean, they're a
fiber service, yet their residential speeds max out at 30mbit/sec or
something, so mistakes were made in building out the infrastructure (they
_must_ be using a ton of base 100 cables/switches for the last mile).

